# Need Help on Shampoo



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I am trying to decide on a shampoo to order online for London, but I don't know which brand I want. I would like to have a whitening shampoo, regular shampoo, rinse-out conditioner, and a detangler of some sort for brushing out.

If possible, I would like to stay with just one or two brands for all of these products, so if you have recommendations, please let me know.

I've heard good things about Bio-Groom's Whitening shampoo, but I don't know if their other products are good as well...or if they even have a detangling spray.

I really like the Spa facial scrub I have, but it's not the Spa Lavish, it's the generic Petco brand...

Please help! London is out of conditioner and doesn't even have a detangling spray!!!


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

till haven't found anyting good to use on Gigi. I was thinking abot trying Johnsons kids No more tangles. I use it on my Granddaughter and it works great. Anyone ever tryed it??


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I've had good luck pretty consistantly with Coat Handler products. It's my 'staple' shampoo/conditioner line. I use the clarifying shampoo (dilutes 15-1) then the Maintence shampoo (dilutes 5-1) and then the conditioner (dilutes 15-1) Then for my brush out leave in spray, I dilute the conditioner to about 25:1 and use that. It keeps/gets them pretty white and I try not to use whitening shampoos regularly because they can be so drying. I will try other products and like other products but I always come back to Coat Handler.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

> till haven't found anyting good to use on Gigi. I was thinking abot trying Johnsons kids No more tangles. I use it on my Granddaughter and it works great. Anyone ever tryed it??[/B]


I know some people use human shampoo and/or conditioner, but I strictly want to use products made for dogs.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I use Halo Pets Shampoo. It's holistic. It doesn't have anything in it to make the hair look lush and gorgeous but I'm allergic to scented products, unfortunately. I also use a human leave-in spray conditioner made by Giovanni that I get at Whole Foods. I rub Nikki down with pure Jojoba oil before I shampoo her. Her coat is very nice.


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

I love John Paul Pet Detangling Spray, it really does help in detangling and I love the smell! I know several other people on this forum use it as well and love it! I also like Cloud Star's Buddy Leave-in conditioner spray and it makes Coby so soft and smells really good too. I am currently using John Paul Pet tearless shampoo for Coby right now, but I'm going to be placing an order for coat handler really soon due to all the recommendations on this forum.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I tried to buy the John Paul Pet Instant Detangler Spray last night at Petco, but they only carry the Oatmeal Spray. 

Looks like I'll be placing a big order of Coat Handler products!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

> I've had good luck pretty consistantly with Coat Handler products. It's my 'staple' shampoo/conditioner line. I use the clarifying shampoo (dilutes 15-1) then the Maintence shampoo (dilutes 5-1) and then the conditioner (dilutes 15-1) Then for my brush out leave in spray, I dilute the conditioner to about 25:1 and use that. It keeps/gets them pretty white and I try not to use whitening shampoos regularly because they can be so drying. I will try other products and like other products but I always come back to Coat Handler.[/B]


Stacy - do you shampoo twice even when you are bathing every 3 days? Just wondering cause I was so impressed with Lucy's coat growth I'm thinking of bathing Stuart every 3 days.

Also FYI to everyone - I recently tried Nature's Specialties products on the recommendation of someone else on the board (sorry can't recall). I love them! I've used the Berry Gentle Shampoo on head, the Coconut Clean Conditioning Shampoo on the body and the Remoisturizer. Its really made a difference on Stuart's coat, its no longer cottony and much more silky. I do use a diluted whitening shampoo on his belly and feet and Spa Lavish on his face.....but I think the Nature's Specialties are really helping to minimize matting from his harness. The Ice on Ice seemed to make the matting worse - it would work to get a mat out, but then the hair would be stiffer from using it and remat again only worse.

Anyway....JMHO....good luck finding the right products!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

> I also use a human leave-in spray conditioner made by Giovanni that I get at Whole Foods.[/B]


That's what I use, too! And here I thought I was the only one.  

I also use Cloud Star Buddy wash and Buddy rinse.

I just look for products that don't contain propylene glycol or parebens, but I keep mine in a short cut, so I really don't have a problem with tangles.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If you want to pick one brand, I'd stick with Coat Handler as well. You can even super-dilute the conditioner to use as a grooming spray. I just use the 15:1 shampoo and dilute it as I see fit depending on what I'm doing.


----------



## Lisacisme (Feb 21, 2008)

I agree with the Nature's Specialties products - they are awesome. I use the Plum Silky Shampoo and Aloe Re-Moisturizer. But you can't beat Coat Handler for the leave in conditioner.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=565254
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Giovanni products are good quality and have no chemicals in them, and best of all I'm not allergic to them. The scent is very pleasant and does not bother me. Hubby and I like the shampoo and conditioner for our own hair too.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

You could use the biogroom whiting shampoo, and detangling spray. I use both of these items and love them. The whiting shampoo is suppose to be tearless, but I think the jury is still out on this, so be cautious around the eyes. Ok, and the second brand I use is the Spa Lavish line. I use their shampoo, conditioner, and facial scrub. All smell good and make his coat silky. Hope this helps.


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

I really like the Nature's Specialities products. I use the Berry Gentle Shampoo, the Re-moisturizer, and the Quicker Slicker. I can tell a big difference in the silkiness of their coats AND - most important - they don't seem to get tangled as much. Don't get me wrong - with two little boys that play rough, I still have to comb out daily - but it seems they don't get quite the mats that they used to get. When they do get one - I use the Quicker Slicker and my comb - or matt brush and they come out very easily.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> I've had good luck pretty consistantly with Coat Handler products. It's my 'staple' shampoo/conditioner line. I use the clarifying shampoo (dilutes 15-1) then the Maintence shampoo (dilutes 5-1) and then the conditioner (dilutes 15-1) Then for my brush out leave in spray, I dilute the conditioner to about 25:1 and use that. It keeps/gets them pretty white and I try not to use whitening shampoos regularly because they can be so drying. I will try other products and like other products but I always come back to Coat Handler.[/B]


I totally agree with Stacy. I have tried every shampoo and conditioner out there. And Coat Handler seems to be the best on all the different coats I have. Make sure you delute it just as Stacy has said. If not it will leave a lavendar ting on the coat. I am living proof of that one. :brownbag:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=565252
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the Coat Handler "Sensational Detangler Spray" better to get rather than diluting the conditioner for a leave-in spray?

I will place a gigantic order for these Coat Handler products:

-Premium Clarifying Shampoo
-Maintenance Shampoo
-Conditioner
-Possibly the Sensational Detangler Spray


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> I agree with the Nature's Specialties products - they are awesome. I use the Plum Silky Shampoo and Aloe Re-Moisturizer. But you can't beat Coat Handler for the leave in conditioner.[/B]


This is what I started with when I started doing show coats. It is great stuff. Plus I like the Coat Handler products as well. I also use Crown Royale Shampoo #1. A product similar to Nature's Specialties is Hansen's Cherry Re-Moisturizer. It's a leave in conditioner. 
You just have to try different products. My friend Lorretta brought her Maltese girl in full show coat to the dog kennel club on Tues. She had already started matting in several places. She is a year old and shouldn't be changing her coat any more. Lorretta is good at growing coat, so I don't know what shampoo she is using. This goes to show that Maltese can mat at any time.

Tina


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=565390
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where are you going to order them from? just curious since I just finished ordering them today through Best in Show. Can't wait to receive them along with Coby's 3000 other things I ordered for him!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I use Bless The Beast, it's wonderful and his coat is so silky and white all the time..
:biggrin:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

> The Giovanni products are good quality and have no chemicals in them, and best of all I'm not allergic to them. The scent is very pleasant and does not bother me. Hubby and I like the shampoo and conditioner for our own hair too.[/B]


I love their products! I've been using them on myself for several years. I've tried many different organic products, and theirs are definitely my favorite.

Sorry, a little off topic.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I prefer the diluted conditioner as a grooming spray over their ready-made spray.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I use Halo Pets Shampoo. It's holistic. It doesn't have anything in it to make the hair look lush and gorgeous but I'm allergic to scented products, unfortunately. I also use a human leave-in spray conditioner made by Giovanni that I get at Whole Foods. I rub Nikki down with pure Jojoba oil before I shampoo her. Her coat is very nice.[/B]


I use a lot of the Giovanni products on my own hair and never thought to have my groomer use it on K & C. Their Smooth as Silk line, which I use on my hair, might actually be a good one for Malts... Hmmmm


----------

